# Need Help! (Landscape/Hardscape photography) Opportunity



## JPmkV (Oct 1, 2012)

I was recently approached by a company that needs a photographer to go out and shoot properties that display their hardscape materials, pavers and whatnot. I shoot with my canon dslr and edit in lightroom. I have to go into there office sometime this week to discuss my "daily rate".

This is amazing opportunity for me and I want to go into this meeting as prepared as possible. I just wanted some advise on things I might need to know, but I don't even know what questions to really ask, but I was hoping a few of you on here have some experience and could give me some helpful advise on things like; programs i will need, equipment, and average rates of pay.

Please, any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gsgary (Oct 1, 2012)

First question is what is the pay and that will tell you if there if you stay or walk


----------



## gsgary (Oct 1, 2012)

First question is what is the pay and that will tell you if you stay or walk


----------



## JPmkV (Oct 1, 2012)

As a daily rate I was thinking $150-$200, depending on travel time and the number of properties they ask me to shoot per day. I'd like to ask for more, but I don't want to push my luck.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2012)

First of all, figure out what your daily rate is going to be (better yet, a per-hour rate), ensuring you include ALL of your hard costs, fuel food, vehicle maintenance, insurance, licensing.... 

Next is usage and licensing of the images.  Do you want to retain copyright or usage rights?  If you're planning on expanding your work into more of this sort of thing, then as unexciting as the images might seem, they could still be useful in your portfolio.

Another important issue is going to be turn-around time and deliverables.  In other words, if you go out and shoot 100 images on Monday, are they going to want 75 keepers first thing Tuesday morning?  Are they going to want prints, digital files?  If so, to what resolution?  Is your equipment capable of producing their required product?

There's lots more, that's just a few things that came to me quickly.  Good luck.


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 1, 2012)

tirediron said:


> First of all, figure out what your daily rate is going to be (better yet, a per-hour rate), ensuring you include ALL of your hard costs, fuel food, vehicle maintenance, insurance, licensing....
> 
> Next is usage and licensing of the images.  Do you want to retain copyright or usage rights?  If you're planning on expanding your work into more of this sort of thing, then as unexciting as the images might seem, they could still be useful in your portfolio.
> 
> ...



You sound like a Project Manager, lol.  Great suggestions for the OP!


----------



## JPmkV (Oct 1, 2012)

.SimO. said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, figure out what your daily rate is going to be (better yet, a per-hour rate), ensuring you include ALL of your hard costs, fuel food, vehicle maintenance, insurance, licensing....
> ...



I agree! Yes, Thank you very much!!


----------



## notfa (Apr 10, 2014)

I have recently been offered the same freelance opportunity, and was curious what equipment is suggested to use? We will be shooting in early May, so hopefully there will be enough natural light, but is a speed light suggested?  Also, I currently use a canon 60D, and was in the market for the Canon 50mm 1.4 lens, do you recommend that or a more wide angle? I have the kit included lens of 18-135mm.

Thanks


----------

